# IE7pro for Internet Explorer 7, improving your IE experience!



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 9, 2007)

Guys!
Its a gr8 add-in for IE 7. It can add many interesting options to IE7, like:

_Tab History
Crash Recovery
Hide Search bar
Flash Blocking
Ad filtering
and much more......_

*www.ie7pro.com/images/ie7pro-003.png

*www.ie7pro.com/images/ie7pro-004.png

So guys! try it out.  

*www.ie7pro.com/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 9, 2007)

flash block is worth using. I prefer something like "flashblock for firefox", flash doesn't load unless u click on it


----------



## anandk (Jan 9, 2007)

nice info, thanx.
maxthon too has most above-grt flash/ad/popup blockers...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 9, 2007)

^^
I also want to give maxthon a try  
So pls tell me whether:

1.) It has in-built Crash Recovery feature
2.) Undo Close Tabs feature
3.) Flash Blocking
4.) Ad filtering

If it has the above features, then I'll definitely give it a try


----------



## anandk (Jan 9, 2007)

yep to all 4 

i found maxthon on ie7 a littyle sluggish, so revereted back to ie6.
will wait for maxthon to smoothen out the wrinkles. 

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/th_Capture_01092007_163117.jpg

^ heres my customised maxthon; an uncluttered but fully functional toolbar.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 9, 2007)

thats gr8  
I'll definitely try it soon


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Pathik (Jan 9, 2007)

thxu


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 10, 2007)

But, Why dont use Firefox with extentions??

The extention "Tab Mix Plus" for a powerful boost to all the tab featureas like
undo closed tabs, Tab history, mouse gestures and also some more features.

And the extention "adblock plus" does all the work of blocking and filtering ads. There is a features of subscription, that means you dont have to block the ads manually, all the annoying ads are blacklisted by some sites who updates the list of links to ads regularly, so your task is almost none.
You can also block any flash on any page.

I think its worth using.


(this is my first post in digit forum)


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 10, 2007)

^^
Welcome to the forum  
I'm currently using firefox but I'm very much frustrated with its memory leak problem and sometimes it eats up more than 100MB of my RAM  

Thats why I'm planning to use some other browser


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 10, 2007)

You can see i have opened 5 tabs and still 70 mb,
<a href="*img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scrbk5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="*img249.imageshack.us/img249/3931/scrbk5.th.jpg" border="0" /></a> IE also sometimes take more memory than this, although it was a common problem for FF, but still its good.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 12, 2007)

memory leak problem in firefox led me to opera and i'm happily surfing ever since! but i wanna try out maxthon too...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah! I wonder why aint they trying to fix it?


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 12, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> I also want to give maxthon a try
> So pls tell me whether:
> 
> ...



1> Yes
2> Yes
3> Yes
4> yes
__________
pic of my maxthon with on IE7. clean no mess.

*img66.imageshack.us/img66/8523/maxgg0.th.jpg

notice the inclusion of the menu elements in the title bar to save the space. neat


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 12, 2007)

^^
Looking good 
Does it also hv Spell checker like Firefox?


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 12, 2007)

Is there anything available for blocking flash in Opera?


----------



## chesss (Jan 13, 2007)

Flash block in Opera : *operawiki.info/FlashBlock


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^
> Looking good
> Does it also hv Spell checker like Firefox?



Spell chk in FF2 is the only feature that i miss , FF2 has spell chk just like MS word which is very convenient. 
Btw i have installed ispell plugin for maxthon/IE , its also good. Try it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 13, 2007)

ok, thnx


----------

